# Toothy Chi



## chis4ever (Jun 6, 2011)

My vet's office called to tell me that they noticed Pippin has retained 8 baby teeth. They saw it in the x-rays, as Pippin is being spayed today. They asked me for permission to remove them, citing potential health problems. I of course, okay'd it. 
Just wondering if chis retaining their baby teeth is a common thing? The vet tech said she should have lost them 6 months ago. Pippin is very small-I wonder if that has anything to do with it too?


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

Hiya,
Yes, it is pretty common for them to be retained, and definitely for the best to have them removed as they can cause issues later on! 

Good luck with Pippin's recovery!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Yep, retained baby teeth are very common. I'm so glad your vet removed them at her spay. Otherwise you would have to do another anesthesia in a few months and have them removed! That was great that they called you and did it all at once.


----------

